# Moots Owner Survey



## jcgill

Hello, i have been considering getting a Moots or other Ti bike in the future. (2013+). I figured i would make a survey to see what setups you guys are running and how you like them.

What year/model is your moots and how many miles have you put on it?

What are the stats? (group etc.)

What kind of riding do you use the moots for?

What are your thoughts on the bike after owning it for a while?


Thank you for any input guys,
Jon


----------



## Bobonli

I can't answer for the components because my Moots is a MTN bike. I will say this as a Moots owner: 

I love my bike. It is an excellent specimen of Colorado craftsmanship and I'd buy it again. Customer service is outstanding. I've had their team call me on a weekend to answer a question (shocked the heck out of me!). I'd recommend the company in a heartbeat.

You may find a survey more entertaining then helpful. Knowing what components I use probably won't help you make an informed choice about Your bike, which is customized for you. And by the time 2013 rolls around, some of those groups will be gone.

My next road frame (I'm switching coasts to an East Coast builder) will have Di2, probably Ultegra. I'm ready to step into the modern era and try something new, particularly since everyone I speak with says they will never go back to manual shifting. Ultegra because I cannot justify the $2k up charge to DA as an "enthusiast." I'd rather put that $$ toward other components and wheels.

I doubt you'll find a single person unhappy with a Moots. They are _that_ good, but don't be afraid to investigate other brands compare specs and prices and build times etc. Good luck.


----------



## Mootsie

jcgill said:


> Hello, i have been considering getting a Moots or other Ti bike in the future. (2013+). I figured i would make a survey to see what setups you guys are running and how you like them.
> 
> What year/model is your moots and how many miles have you put on it?
> 
> What are the stats? (group etc.)
> 
> What kind of riding do you use the moots for?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the bike after owning it for a while?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any input guys,
> Jon


I have a 2001 Vamoots with tens of thousands of miles on it.
Campy Record with Euros wheels.
Long distance, recreational rides
My thoughts....bury me with this bike.


----------



## veloduffer

I have 2005 Compact (56.5 cm) with all Campy drivetrain (mix od models) with Shamal wheels. With pedals and cages, it weighs 17.04 lbs. It's a very fine bike that is solid and handles well. I purchased mine used. If I were to buy a new ti bike, I would probably go custom with Kish or Eriksen for nearly the same price as a stock Moots, as I prefer a slacker seat tube. I have a Kish cross-tourer-all rounder that is fantastic, so I wouldn't hesitate ordering a race bike from him.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I have a 2011 VaMoots RSL (54 cm) with DA7900 on it and have run Easton EC90SL's and also DA/OP's. The bike FEELS stiffer/more rigid vertically than my 2010 6 Series TREK Madone. That said, it rides just as nice for the type of riding I do (fitness/recreational - no racing, but enjoy climbing and weekend century rides). I alternate between the RSL and Madone, and in the last year and a half, have put around 3500 miles on it.

I also have a 2012 Psychlo-X with Ultegra and Chris King/OP wheels for it. A great bike for when the road turns to gravel or mild trails. Not near as many miles on it, as I'm mainly a "skinny tire rider" (have a nice mtb as well, with hardly any miles on it).

No complaints about either of my Moots bikes, and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another.


----------



## AndyMc2006

jcgill said:


> Hello, i have been considering getting a Moots or other Ti bike in the future. (2013+). I figured i would make a survey to see what setups you guys are running and how you like them.
> 
> What year/model is your moots and how many miles have you put on it?
> 
> What are the stats? (group etc.)
> 
> What kind of riding do you use the moots for?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the bike after owning it for a while?
> 
> Thank you for any input guys,
> Jon


I purchased mine in Sept 2011 and took delivery of my Vamoots CR, 62 cm in Nov. I have campy chorus 11 speed group and hubs, cxp 33 wheels. I have about 2200 miles on it now and I like the bike alot.
It rides very smooth, descends and corners amazingly well which is important if you are 6 ft 4in and 250lbs. ( and its plenty stiff enough for me)

I ride 3-4 days a week, I usually do 40-70mi rides solo or with a few friends. No huge mountains in Tucson but I do like going up Mt Lemmon on it.

My only gripe is the bike is a little to big for me and I am uncomfortable in the "cockpit area" despite making a bunch of changes including carbon handlebars, double padded tape and changing out the stem.

I work with a professional fitter because my shop went out of business and its taking a while to dial it in. I may sell the bike if I cant make it work. I was measured when it was purchased, the dealer said it was 60cm and Moots said 62 cm, we went with 62 and im regretting it. 

If I had it to do over I would have gotten a Seven, Indy Fab or a Carl Strong they are truly custom for about the same price . 

Overall a great bike, im just bummed the measurements were inaccurate and im the one left with the fallout of a bike that is to big for me because I listened to the dealer.

I will live and learn and only buy custom from here on out


----------



## givethepigeye

jcgill said:


> Hello, i have been considering getting a Moots or other Ti bike in the future. (2013+). I figured i would make a survey to see what setups you guys are running and how you like them.
> 
> What year/model is your moots and how many miles have you put on it?
> 
> What are the stats? (group etc.)
> 
> What kind of riding do you use the moots for?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the bike after owning it for a while?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any input guys,
> Jon


2012 Custom Vamoots CR - really long legs and short torso - think a seat post from a 62 with top tube of a 58. Has 2K miles on it - got it Sept or so last year (didnt ride it over the Winter)

Sram Red, set of HED Belgiums/Chris King and ENVE 45's w/ PT - everything black, no stickers, black tape, black saddle

Ride 3-4 times a week solo and group rides - mostly rolling terrain

Would buy one again in a second, smooth like butter over rough roads, light enough and stiff enough for me - i dont race this bike, handles great and 10 years from now will still look as cool as it does today.


----------



## jcgill

givethepigeye said:


> Would buy one again in a second, smooth like butter over rough roads, light enough and stiff enough for me - i dont race this bike, handles great and 10 years from now will still look as cool as it does today.


Thats exactally what i am looking for......I do not want a flashy carbon bike that will be outdated in a few years. 
Example: A Pinarello Dogma 2 is 5k-6k for a frameset and in a few years, the paint and frameset will be outdated.
The raw Ti bikes do not have this problem.


----------



## bigwaves

*2003 Moots*

I had an older moots and it was a great bike - being that i am a Clydesdale and wanted a stiffer bike i had a Indy Fab frame built with a stiffer tube set. I have about 15K on that frame and its still amazes me how smooth TI is. Our roads in CT are chip seal and TI like carbon will smooth out the ride.

My group is campy record -Quiet and very smooth. right now running campy shamals as the chip seal ages my other wheelsets in a few thousand miles.


----------



## tigoat

I still have my 2005 custom compact Moots. I have had a lot of frames come and go but this Moots frame is still here and I plan on hanging it on the wall when it comes time to retire it. I am in the process of replacing all of my bikes with disc brakes so this Moots will likely be hanging on the wall soon. I don't think I will ever sell this Moots, as it will not be replaceable. I would buy another Moots without hesitation but I think there are so many other options out there for a custom frame so it is currently not on top of my shopping list. The problem with getting a custom Moots is that you must go thru a middle man (LBS) to get one, which I hate the most, as I would perfer to deal directly with the maker. Also, the custom upcharge used to be $300 but now it is $650 so it will just be more discouraging to go somewhere else for a custom Ti frame. Nonetheless, if you just buy a stock frame, then it should be a no-brainer decision to go with a Moots, as they are a class above most other top Ti makers. Good luck!


----------



## bon_gabs

I have this one,,3K miles so far but more for sure,,I love this bike..simply the best..:thumbsup:


----------



## quinnlogan

I got my first Moots (Vamoots CR) this Spring. My build is nothing exotic, full Ultegra, Moots stem/seatpost, hand build HED C2 wheels King C45 hubs, Enve 2.0 fork. Similar to Andy, I was in between sizing (60-62), but went with the 62, and have been very happy with it. Was able to put only 2K miles on it this spring/summer, but every ride left me with a smile on my face. Rides over 70-80 miles I found much more comfortable than my carbon Trek Madone (60cm). If Moots is your consideration set for a high end bike, and you've done your homework, 99% chance you being extremely satisfied with purchasing one if you get the sizing right.


----------



## SteveOz1

The craftsmanship is superb - ti isn't a material you can just "throw together" I have a mix of Sram Force and Rival (the Rival shifters were warrantied and upgraded to Force) Nitto seatpost Deda stem and Brooks saddle - I'm still playing with different wheelsets...one thing I noticed about my Vamoots is the ability to run fatter tires - put in Panaracer Rolly-polly 28's on it and they fit fine..


----------



## cohiba7777

Amen!


----------

